# Circuit Breaker???



## BDP (Nov 25, 2010)

I want to thank the guys that posted and helped me with my Bench work and Wiring post. Helped me alot and made decisions on what to use and how to build it.

Now my next question is do I or should I use circuit breakers on my layout? My layout is 11'x18' and was going to wire it as 1 division. After thinking about it and reading some articles I should probably do it as 2 divisions instead of 1. I was planning on wiring up my main bus line into 2 different runs with the controller in the middle. The 2 runs will be 30' ea with 1 going right and the other going left, obviously.

Now my question is if I use circuit breakers which one should I get with a division layout, and how would it be wired up? I think I am thinking way to much on DCC because it is driving me batty not knowing everything about it because I am not very knowledgeable with electricity, only enough to be dangerous.

The controller I have is the MRC Prodigy Advanced 2 Squared that puts out 3.5amps.I will probably only be running mostly 2 engines at a time in a consist form, maybe 3 like that, but definitely not more than 4. I wanted to possibly have to divisions in case I have a short and it might be easier to detect that way.

I was looking at DCC's Specialist PSX DCC Circuit Breaker for the 2 division setup but if I dont need it then I wont worry about it anymore. But if I do would I be able to use the one above with the one power supply that came with the Prodigy mentioned above without having to purchase another booster?

Thanks

Brad


----------

